# Went out tonight and ate Vegan



## Candy (Feb 20, 2010)

I went to a new restaurant in Pasadena tonight. I've been wanting to try it for a while now. It's a vegan restaurant and wow was the food good. Ever since I saw the movie (that I had written a thread about earlier) Food Inc., and now reading a book that my nurse friend at work loaned to me (The China Study) and after the PETA thing on here a few months ago I've been wanting to change the way that I'm eating. So for the last two weeks I've cut my meat or chicken eating more then half and have been choosing other things like meatless tacos or hummus and crackers and fruit with yogurt and nuts. I've already cut out most of the wheat gluten from what I eat so why not give this a try. I decided a long time ago that I would be my own experiment and that's how I would find out the answers that I've been looking for. My nurse friend is trying to go vegan (we are both the same age 49) and she has some health issues and her doctor wanted to put her on a Chemo drug to deal with a problem that they can't figure out yet and she told them to let her try this first. She says that after two weeks she has lost some of the swelling in her legs and is in a better mood. Who would have ever guessed that a non animal product would taste so good. Now if I could only bring home their chefs to cook all of those dishes for me I'd have it made. Now I know we have quite a few vegetarians vegans on this site so lets post some recipes that I could try to cook myself.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 21, 2010)

Good on you, I a,ways say to my friends just becuase its vegan or veggie doesnt mean you cant eat there!
Meat free monday is a campagne designed for meat eaters not to eat on a monday, and this helps reduce the number of killing of animals, my family supports me on this day! 

Glad you enjoyed

xx

Do you have QUORN in the states or LINDA MCARTNEY?
They good o do recepies!

xx


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 21, 2010)

Good for you. I have always thought that not eating meat was a good moral standard and way of living, but i just couldn't hack it myself  . I have tried a few times, and it has only ever lasted a week or so but i do eat non meat dinners about twice a week. One of my friends is vegetarian and she uses a lot of Quorn products, you can have it in fajhita, stir fry, cottage pie, all sorts. And you know, it tastes good  . And don't forget to supplement if your cutting out meat entirely, lots of grains and pulses, liquid iorn is a good and will perk you up, milk thistle supplement if your cutting out dairy alltogether, and soya milk is better than rice milk (both taste and nutritionally).


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 21, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> Good on you, I a,ways say to my friends just becuase its vegan or veggie doesnt mean you cant eat there!
> Meat free monday is a campagne designed for meat eaters not to eat on a monday, and this helps reduce the number of killing of animals, my family supports me on this day!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed
> ...




QUORN is not vegan, it has egg product in it.

Here is what we call our "Vegan Fast Food" dinner:

1 box meatless vegan alternative
1 package of Sukhi's Indian spice paste, curry, korma, or vindaloo
1 package frozen vegetable rice ( we use Trader Joe's )

Stir fry the meatless meat in the paste which has been reconstituted with water as per directions. Cook about 10 minutes, pour over rice, serve with steamed broccoli...YUM

2 boxes of extra firm silken tofu
spin it around in the cuisinart

add 1/4 cup rapadura or sucanat. 1 t vanilla, spin a bit more

add 2 cups of melted vegan semi-sweet chocolate chips

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMY!!!!! You can do a millions things with this base dessert!


----------



## Candy (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes I can't wait to try some. I'm going to go to Whole Foods and get some stuff today to try. I read somewhere that people used to eat meat or chicken once to twice a week, but now we eat meat 2 to 3 times a day. They're right we do. So that's changing with me. My nurse friend told me the other day that she didn't know what results she would get from this and I told her "Well it's certainly not going to hurt you". I used to think that vegan was unhealthy, but I guess I didn't really do my research.  That's what I'm going to start on now.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 21, 2010)

SUDHIRA
I know it isnt vegan, but nore is Candy a full vegan just yet, was only sugesting!

xx


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 21, 2010)

Good for you for making healthier choices  
I've been a strict vegetarian (almost vegan but I will eat food with traces of dairy etc.) for over 3 years and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself! I initially stopped eating meat because I'm a huge animal lover and I can't stand what goes on in slaughterhouses. The way the animals are treated is horrible...I watched the first minute of the video Meet Your Meat and I vowed that I would never eat an animal ever again.
I also own the book The China Study- great book! 
vegweb.com is a website with veg*n recipes. http://vegweb.com/index.php?action=recipecategories
veggieboards.com is a forum full of information. I don't think you can join unless you're planning on becoming a vegetarian but you can still read the posts!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 21, 2010)

One of my favorite restaurants near my house is only vegetarian and vegan... Veggie based foods can taste the best!


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 22, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> SUDHIRA
> I know it isnt vegan, but nore is Candy a full vegan just yet, was only sugesting!
> 
> xx



Right, I was actually eating Quorn without reading the ingredients, it is yummy, but boo, has egg.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 22, 2010)

Candy if you are willing to eat quorn try...
www.quorn.co.uk
It gives you some recepies on there 
Bon a petit!

xx


----------



## chadk (Feb 22, 2010)

What is wrong with eating an egg? I have a dozen chickens who give me fresh eggs every day. If I did not eat them, they would simply rot as they are not fertilized. Should I let them rot?


----------



## Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Good for you for making healthier choices
> I've been a strict vegetarian (almost vegan but I will eat food with traces of dairy etc.) for over 3 years and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself! I initially stopped eating meat because I'm a huge animal lover and I can't stand what goes on in slaughterhouses. The way the animals are treated is horrible...I watched the first minute of the video Meet Your Meat and I vowed that I would never eat an animal ever again.
> I also own the book The China Study- great book!
> vegweb.com is a website with veg*n recipes. http://vegweb.com/index.php?action=recipecategories
> veggieboards.com is a forum full of information. I don't think you can join unless you're planning on becoming a vegetarian but you can still read the posts!



Thanks so much for the websites they will be very useful. I haven't finished The China Study yet but my husband now is reading it too.



Kymiie said:


> Candy if you are willing to eat quorn try...
> www.quorn.co.uk
> It gives you some recepies on there
> Bon a petit!
> ...



I will definitely read about it thanks. 



chadk said:


> What is wrong with eating an egg? I have a dozen chickens who give me fresh eggs every day. If I did not eat them, they would simply rot as they are not fertilized. Should I let them rot?



Actually Chad I'm allergic to eggs so that's why I don't eat them. I used to love them though.


----------



## chadk (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you tried organic free range eggs? A friend of mine is allergic to store bought eggs, but can eat my eggs just fine


----------



## terryo (Feb 22, 2010)

This is true Chad. We used to have chickens and ducks, and I would give the eggs to my friend who was allergic to eggs. She never had a problem with our fresh eggs.


----------



## Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

chadk said:


> Have you tried organic free range eggs? A friend of mine is allergic to store bought eggs, but can eat my eggs just fine



I only buy organic eggs, but I was tested (through a blood test) a few years back and am unfortunately allergic to a lot of dairy products.


----------



## chadk (Feb 22, 2010)

eggs aren't dairy


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 23, 2010)

chadk said:


> What is wrong with eating an egg? I have a dozen chickens who give me fresh eggs every day. If I did not eat them, they would simply rot as they are not fertilized. Should I let them rot?


 It is not about right or wrong chadk, some people choose not to eat animal products, eggs are animal product therefore, not on the menu.

We have a fabulous local egg ranch, they do not fill the chickens with crappy food, antibiotics etc nor do they keep the layers trapped in tiny cages whereby their feet never touch the Earth...I partake of their eggs from time to time...

It is personal choices...I think I might raise some chicken this year..they are so cute!

If you choose not to eat eggs, there is a great product called 'Egg Replacer' by "Ener-G" foods. I use it in cookies, baking ...it works great!


----------



## chadk (Feb 23, 2010)

"a good moral standard and way of living"

It sounded as if some folks were saying it is a moral issue... Glad to hear I read that wrong...


----------



## jackrat (Feb 23, 2010)

I only eat organic sand,natural air and spring water.I could never eat a defenseless little plant that doesn't even have legs to run away on.But that's just me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2010)

jackrat said:


> I only eat organic sand,



Oh no...you eat Mother Earth?


----------



## Candy (Feb 23, 2010)

You're right Chad, but I always associate eggs with dairy, but believe me when I say I can't eat them anymore because they make me sick within an hour of eating them.


----------



## chadk (Feb 23, 2010)

I believe you!


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 23, 2010)

I am feeling as though this thread is about eating vegan/vegetarian, not debating whether it is right or wrong. Perhaps a thread in "Debatable topics" might satiet the appetites those of you whom wish to degrade vegan/vegetarian choices.

I hope we can keep the topics to recipes and such. I'm telling you I make some "killer" vegan food, hahaha.

For vegans only:

one of my signature desserts:


----------



## Candy (Feb 23, 2010)

That looks delicious, but where's the recipe? I hope it's not one that you can't give away and you're just teasing us.  I just had a vegetable lasagna that was very good for dinner. I can't share the recipe with you because I bought it at Trader Joe's.  I will soon try my first vegan recipe and I bet my children hope that it's that desert that you posted. 

Chad, do we have any "Goats milk yet"?  And tell me our you going to attempt to make goat cheese? If you do I'll send you my address and you can send me some.  My doctor told me if I'm to eat any cheese to make it goat cheese. That it wouldn't effect me the same way as the cheeses made with cow's milk.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 23, 2010)

Sudhira said:


> I am feeling as though this thread is about eating vegan/vegetarian, not debating whether it is right or wrong. Perhaps a thread in "Debatable topics" might satiet the appetites those of you whom wish to degrade vegan/vegetarian choices.



Thank you for that. (Although I hope there is not a thread created in Debatable topics about this...only because it's something I'm extremely passionate about and I can become a scary person when I defend my beliefs )

I made a vegan chocolate cake once and it was a m a z i n g.



Candy said:


> I just had a vegetable lasagna that was very good for dinner. I can't share the recipe with you because I bought it at Trader Joe's.



I have tried a few veggie lasagnas from Trader Joe's and they were all delicious


----------



## chadk (Feb 23, 2010)

Candy said:


> Chad, do we have any "Goats milk yet"?  And tell me our you going to attempt to make goat cheese? If you do I'll send you my address and you can send me some.  My doctor told me if I'm to eat any cheese to make it goat cheese. That it wouldn't effect me the same way as the cheeses made with cow's milk.



Is goat milk vegan? I know it is healthier in general than cows milk. Espeically store bought from big commercial farms... And i know that folks who have a hard time digesting cows milk, or just allergic to it, do much better with goat milk (and other goat dairy products like cheese).

We won't have milk until late spring or early summer...

Oh, and to stay on topic a bit more.... my goats are pretty much vegan


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 23, 2010)

I am happy to post the recipe for you all...you will love it, it is called

Chocolate-Almond Midnight ( Sascha Weiss )
Makes one 8-inch cake; serves 12

INGREDIENTS

Cashew Crust 
1/3 cup unsalted cashew nuts 
3 T Sucanat or brown sugar
3 T canola oil 
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour 
1/8 tsp. sea salt 
Chocolate Mousse 
2 cups non-dairy chocolate chips (malt-sweetened are my favorite)
24.6 oz (2 boxes) extra-firm low fat silken tofu (Mori-Nu is best)
3/4 cup sucanat/brown sugar 
1 t vanilla extract 
1/8 tsp. sea salt 
Maple Almond Praline 
1/4 cup maple syrup 
1 cup slivered almonds 
Raspberry Sauce 
2 cups fresh or 11 oz unsweetened frozen raspberries 
1/4 cup sucanat/brown sugar 

Fresh fruit, to garnish 
Cocoa, to garnish 
Mint, to garnish 

METHOD 

Cashew Crust 
Preheat the oven to 350F. Lightly oil an 8-inch round springform or false bottom pan. 

In a food processor, grind the cashews until they resemble fine meal. Add the sugar, oil and vanilla. Process again until well combined. 

In a small bowl, stir the flour and salt together. Add the cashew mixture and mix into the flour, beginning with a spatula and ending with your hands. 

Press the crust into the prepared pan. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until light brown and dry. 

Chocolate Mousse 
In a double boiler over barely simmering water, melt the chocolate chips. 

In a blender or food processor combine the tofu, sugar, vanilla and salt. Process, then add the melted chocolate and blend for 2 minutes or until very smooth and completely combined. 

Preheat the oven to 180C/350F. Lightly oil the sides of the cake pan above the pre-baked crust. Pour the mousse mixture into the pan and bake for 35 minutes. 

Let cool for 10 minutes, then run a paring knife around the inside of the pan. Let the cake cool to the touch, refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving. Un-mold just before serving. 

Maple Almond Praline 
In a heavy bottomed saucepan, bring the maple syrup to a boil. Boil for 1 minute. Add the almonds and stir constantly until the maple syrup has completely crystallized onto the almonds and the almonds appear dry. Pour the almonds onto a baking sheet and let cool. Store in an airtight container. 

Raspberry Sauce 
In a blender, combine the raspberries and sugar, then blend to a smooth sauce. Strain the sauce through a fine meshed sieve. 

To serve, cut the cake into 12 pieces. For each serving, pool raspberry sauce on a plate and top with a slice of cake. Top with 1 T maple almond praline and garnish with fresh fruit, sprinkled cocoa powder and a sprig of fresh mint leaves.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 23, 2010)

vegan = no animal by products what so ever, I don't agree with it just explaining, so goat's milk is not vegan.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 24, 2010)

chadk said:


> Is goat milk vegan?



No because it comes from an animal.


----------



## chadk (Feb 24, 2010)

I know it is not vegan. I was just making sure I stayed somewhat on topic...


----------



## Candy (Feb 24, 2010)

Sudhira said:


> I am happy to post the recipe for you all...you will love it, it is called
> 
> Chocolate-Almond Midnight ( Sascha Weiss )
> Makes one 8-inch cake; serves 12
> ...




I will be trying that this weekend. It sounds wonderful and thank you for posting the recipe.


----------

